# Fafi Collection almost here!!



## dominichulinda (Jan 6, 2008)

//admin edit:

http://specktra.net/f250/fafi-mac-co...90/index7.html

your post has been moved to the existing color collections thread. post #258.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww, the paint pots didn't come in cute boxes?? Oh well, that coral one rocks! Another product to add to my Fafi list !!


----------



## DC-Cutie (Jan 7, 2008)

this is the 1st full collection I've wanted since Barbie.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DC-Cutie* 

 
_this is the 1st full collection I've wanted since Barbie.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 7, 2008)

I really would like to take one or two of the eyeshadows from each quad and make a third quad.  I'm picky like that.  The blushe shades look really pretty but I can't wait to see better pictures the lipsticks.  I think it will be a good collection to add a little color for spring.


----------



## kyoto (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I really would like to take one or two of the eyeshadows from each quad and make a third quad.  I'm picky like that._

 
Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## tearsindecember (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm really excited because i've just recently become an addict of MAC and this will be the second collection I go to the store for on the release and actually realizing what its worth! The N will be my first.


----------

